# fedora 11



## Easy Rhino (Jun 13, 2009)

im installing it now. i was just gonna to an upgrade from 10 but everyone seems to recommend a clean install for this one. kinda sucks i have to go back and reinstall everything.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 13, 2009)

fedora 11 is quite fast. i definately see boot time improvements and app launch improvements. you guys gotta give it a try. this is definately an upgrade from FC10 and blows the crap outta ubuntu 9.


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 14, 2009)

I think a clean install is recommended so you can take advantage of the ext4 file system.  That is why I did a clean install from Fedora 10 instead of an upgrade.

I'm having a lot of trouble with firefox 3.5 beta crashing has that happened to you?  I'm thinking about rolling back to the current stable version if it will work with the new kernel, and I don't see why it wouldn't.  I don't know why they would include a beta version of firefox in the release.

Also can't get my ATI drivers to work for my 4850, apparently they won't work with the new kernel, which is a temporary bummer.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 14, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> I think a clean install is recommended so you can take advantage of the ext4 file system.  That is why I did a clean install from Fedora 10 instead of an upgrade.
> 
> I'm having a lot of trouble with firefox 3.5 beta crashing has that happened to you?  I'm thinking about rolling back to the current stable version if it will work with the new kernel, and I don't see why it wouldn't.  I don't know why they would include a beta version of firefox in the release.
> 
> Also can't get my ATI drivers to work for my 4850, apparently they won't work with the new kernel, which is a temporary bummer.



so far firefox has not crashed on me  my nvidia drivers work fine with rpmfusion installed so no issues there. but for some reason rythmbox wont play music if i have the crossfade option clicked. it must be some sort of audio problem. btw, i hate amarok2 and i want amarok1.4 back!!!!


----------



## Polaris573 (Jun 14, 2009)

Apparently it has something to do with flash, firefox, and some corrupt library.  So if you don't have adobe flash installed firefox won't crash.


----------



## Studabaker (Jun 14, 2009)

ext4?  boy im out of touch.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jun 14, 2009)

Polaris573 said:


> Apparently it has something to do with flash, firefox, and some corrupt library.  So if you don't have adobe flash installed firefox won't crash.



i have the 32bit plugin working fine via the ndiswrapper.


----------

